# Van Tassel & Missionary Island Wildlife Area's?



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

just wondering if anyone out there has any information on bow hunting there, or has been there before?

Thanks
--Coach

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Images/wildarea/pub327.gif


----------

